# Sharptails this fall



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

My dog and I have been invited out to western ND for opener this year. I have never hunted my dog this early in the season and I am concerned about the warm weather. Other than frequent breaks and lots of water, is there any other advise some one has for me, plus I have never hunted Sharptails before. She's a 3 year old Springer that thinks she can go on for ever.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

How far west Tony? If we are talking the badlands area, the first thing you need to do is research which vet clinics will work on dogs that get bitten by rattlesnakes. I hunted out near Watford City and the hunting was great. I just kept a list of vet clinics and their numbers with. You can also get Forest Service maps for the area so you can kind of learn where the water holes are at to help cool the dog down.

Every once in a while you need to be checking the paws as catus plants are also a nuisance. I kept a needle-nose plyers on me as well as a tweezers in my case.

The hunting can be great, but you need to have a good dog first aid kit around and as you said....plenty of water.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

If you can, find a pothole/dam for your dog to swim in. This always cools the dog's and seems to bring on a second wind. Remember for every mile you walk that dog is RUNNING 6-10 miles so give plenty of water. I have always found that after the first flush, most dogs(With true hunting abilities) catch on to the scent of the bird your hunting.

Toss Lead, :sniper: 
EJ


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

There is a ranch along the little missouri just north of Killdeer that we will be hunting.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Tony:

I would start with Killdeer and with Dickinson as a research for vet clinics treating snake bites. Most do, so you are good hands. You may want to consult them on building your first aid kit though.

It has been a while since I was out there hunting, but I know I added a few extra things to my kit before going out.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

tony,

I would bring one of those large bins that are made by rubbermade. I use it to keep all my gear in on the way there. Once I get there I put some water and block ice in it to keep it cool. This is an emergecy dunk tank incase a dog gets over heated. It also doubles as a beer cooler for after the hunt! Water is scarce out there even along the river (river is muddy and in some spots less than a foot deep) you might find some water tubs for cattle but thats about it.

Bring lots of water, Ice,shoot straight and you will have a blast.
I am from that area and you will be glad you went. Just keep a close eye on that dog if its hot.


----------



## lvmylabs (Jan 23, 2006)

Some vets carry what could be considered "gatorade" for dogs. It is similar to Pedialite (drink you give children to help balance out their electolites when they get sick) I have never used it, but was just infomed of it this spring. I would also make sure you have a good first aid kit for the dog. Have fun, I can't wait till we can start hunting birds again this fall.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

All good advice above.

Just a couple of other thoughts...

1. You should be reasonably prepared for snakes, but they're not hiding around every bush. I've probably spent parts of 20 days hunting birds in the western grasslands over the years and only saw snakes once, but we did bump into two within about 15 minutes - I had the yips the rest of the trip.

2. The pliers may come in handy for other reasons. Contrary to the Disney movies, porcupines don't only live in the forrest - they thrive on the range. On a hot/still days, the sharpies like to share habitat with the porcies. If you spend any amount of time in the grasslands and Ruff likes to chase mammals, you will eventually be pulling quills.

3. If you have a vehicle choice, take a suv. This cuts across my normal preference, as a pickup is nice insurance against a skunk encounter and better for hauling multiple dogs and gear. But during the grouse season, it's usually warm, so you'll need to keep the topper windows cracked in transit - and then you'll coat Ruff and everything else in the bed with A LOT of dust.

There are few things I enjoy more than going for a long grouse walk through a large pasture system on a nice September day - enjoy!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

thanx guys for all your information. I will be contacting some vets out in the area to find out hours of service and after hours #'s in case she needs it, any one have any preferences out there?

TT


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm not sure on this one...but the other thing that may be of a concern are porcupines! I know W SD has them so perhaps W ND has them too?? Bring a pair of leathermans with you if they do! Had a friends dog get into one last year in W SD and it took a long time to get all the quills out. Porkies may be irrelevent though out there for all I know... just thought I'd throw it out.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nope, they are there. I was out there in this same spot for turkeys two years ago and we saw a couple porkies.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yost Vet Svc. 701-483-4863
West Dakota Clinc 701-483-0240

The last one is just north of Dickinson so that will be closest to where you are hunting as I doubt there is one in kildeer. When I lived there I used Yost but I am sure that the other one is just fine.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

There are porkies out there for sure.

Especially if traveling in an SUV, I always bring a bottle of your favorite skunk off just in case. At least ever since my lab thought rolling on the greaser of a skunk was a good idea. Luckily we were in the pickup that day.


----------

